# Flying during Ramadan



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, we fly on emirates on Thursday. 

Does anyone know:

Are all airport food and drink facilities closed during Ramadan hours like the rest of Dubai?

Is food and drink served on the flight ? 

Just trying to think ahead and get prepared if food is not available... 

Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Highly unlikely that there will be any closures, officially travellers are exempt from fasting - so you won't have any problems. There was a recent posting where it was seen that all the food outlets at Doha International were still functioning. You'll be fine.

Also, to be honest, there's plenty of food available in Dubai during the daylight hours - you just need to know where to look (there is a listing on a 'local' foodies blog giving lots of choices).


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Ramadan rules don't apply when travelling so you should get served some food and drink on the flight.

Here's a link to some news:
Emirates offers Iftar service for Ramadan | News | Breaking Travel News


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I travelled a lot over Ramadan last year, once you get through passport control all the food and beverage places will be open.


----------



## Ajificator (Jun 30, 2014)

Places may have boards up in the mall etc but will still be open


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Food courts in Terminal 1 & 2 at DXB and Terminal 4 at DWC are all serving as normal (haven't been in 3 this Ramadan). FlyDubai & Qatar Air serving on board.

Food courts in Doha open.

Muscat shut down, you can eat and drink in the lounges but no alcohol.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As windsweptdragon said everything in DXB/AUH is open once you get passed immigration. Achool is served as usual. On emirates/etihad at least everything is just as normal. Other parts of the ME/other ME airlines do have some restrictions but usually only on alcohol because when travelling Muslims are excused from fasting (and must make up for lost days later).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Same advice. Travelled on etihad - everything ws open after immigration. Food served on board.


----------

